# Friday Night DC Project



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2012)

Pizza......check!
Beer......check!
Spare i7-870 screaming to be watercooled.....check!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

You seem to be...umm...missing some bits there 

Are you going to WC and OC this and set it up for SMP alongside the Opty setup?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You seem to be...umm...missing some bits there
> 
> Are you going to WC and OC this and set it up for SMP alongside the Opty setup?



Gonna load Ubuntu 10.10 and see what kind of PPD I can coax out of her. May just end up running WCG after the initial findings.


----------



## popswala (Sep 22, 2012)

that sure does sound like my kind of friday night lol. except the beer part. gave that up yrs ago. now its just the dew lol.

what bench is that? i soo need that. looks nice and clean. You planning to wc all the parts (gpu,ram,board)or just the cpu?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 22, 2012)

Stop it guys youll have me getting the hoover out

good luck though buck, ive been eagerly following your build thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> that sure does sound like my kind of friday night lol. except the beer part. gave that up yrs ago. now its just the dew lol.
> 
> what bench is that? i soo need that. looks nice and clean. You planning to wc all the parts (gpu,ram,board)or just the cpu?



Just gonna WC the CPU. Going for max SMP output, so no GPU's except an ATI X300 for video output.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gonna load Ubuntu 10.10 and see what kind of PPD I can coax out of her. May just end up running WCG after the initial findings.



Having you back on the WCG team would be an honor.  I'm getting right at 4.5k PPD from my 860 @ 3.4GHz powering two GTX460s, so if you can get ~3.8GHz and aren't running any GPUs you should get 5k PPD easy


----------



## popswala (Sep 22, 2012)

i am curious to see what that chip will do for smp as I have one also and never tried it on that. just  crunching on it for now.

whats the loop made of? so I can get an idea what the temps are at the speed when you get her going. I plan to wc mine soon and I can have an idea what I might get.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> i am curious to see what that chip will do for smp as I have one also and never tried it on that. just  crunching on it for now.
> 
> whats the loop made of? so I can get an idea what the temps are at the speed when you get her going. I plan to wc mine soon and I can have an idea what I might get.


EK Supreme LT/LAING D5 Pump/Black Ice Extreme II 240 Rad/Swiftech MCR220 Res Rad/ Tubing all around is 1/2".


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

one day can i come up and touch your stuff?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the can of WD-40 just chillin' out behind the test bench. Would be nice to see it on WCG someday, as the one I bought from you does ~4.5K PPD usually.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

So....what progress have you made on this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So....what progress have you made on this?


Well, I stopped part way thru, as I was awaiting the Fillport and Kill Coil that arrived yesterday. Started cutting tubing & routing lines last night. Should have it up and running tonight or tomorrow. Will post some pics  later tonight of the progress.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I stopped part way thru, as I was awaiting the Fillport and Kill Coil that arrived yesterday. Started cutting tubing & routing lines last night. Should have it up and running tonight or tomorrow. Will post some pics  later tonight of the progress.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I stopped part way thru, as I was awaiting the Fillport and Kill Coil that arrived yesterday. Started cutting tubing & routing lines last night. Should have it up and running tonight or tomorrow. Will post some pics  later tonight of the progress.



Can't wait to see it all set up and in action!


----------



## Feänor (Sep 25, 2012)

If i may add, you can use just the Black ice rad. Or the swiftech if you don't have any other choice for the res. The heat amount your cpu block can transfer to the water per second is the limiting factor here. 

I have the same rads, and using an ek supreme hf, 3x mcw60 and a mcp355, they can keep cool (gpu at 43-44c and cpu at high 50s) 3 gtx 460 and a 4,41 ghz i7 970 at 1,45v.

That is where my "overkill" argument came from...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

Got it stable @ 4.1Ghz, but i need to cut back on vcore due to the heat build-up. Gonna try for 4.2Ghz now that I found my sweet spot.

Edit: Failed @ 4.2Ghz, so focusing on optimizing 4.1 now.


----------

